# Dragon in flight



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Well I was out shooting my peerless on the lime rock road in front of my house the Dragon flus were out I always shoot at them I never hit them well to night instead of aiming and tracking then shooting I shot the same way I do when hunting moving animals I shoot to where they are going first shot dead hit at about 15 meters then I stoped because the mosquitos are bad and they eat them


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Nice shot brotha!

What size ammo dis you use?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

5/8 marbles


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

How thick is the Linatex? I have a Peerless coming my way and want to try Linatex as well.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

It's 5/8 straight cut 10 1/2 long.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Cool, thank you for the help. Time to order some Linatex.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting, Ghost! Yeah, I never kill a dragon fly, because they do no damage that I know of and as you said, they kill a lot of mosquitoes. Maybe you should start shooting mosquitoes!!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Charles said:


> Good shooting, Ghost! Yeah, I never kill a dragon fly, because they do no damage that I know of and as you said, they kill a lot of mosquitoes. Maybe you should start shooting mosquitoes!!!!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Don't even bother to pluck them just breast them out and give the rest to the cat...


----------



## 14585 (Aug 9, 2015)

What bands are those?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Linitex


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Great accuracy, nice one.


----------

